# Skyrim



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone playing this?

The game is incredible. Even if I only have a few hours a week to immerse myself in it.

Here is a review:


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Where can I find it


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a game you can get for PS3, Xbox 360 or PC. 

I am playing it on PC right now.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Its a game you can get for PS3, Xbox 360 or PC.
> 
> I am playing it on PC right now.


You must have a pretty good machine then! I'll probably be waiting a few years before I get a computer that can run this game.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Great game! The periodic kill sequences are cool as with becoming a werewolf at night.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

solarz said:


> You must have a pretty good machine then! I'll probably be waiting a few years before I get a computer that can run this game.


Yeah... I bought a new desktop last year. 
Intel core i7 860 @2.80 ghtz
8gb RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5770

The game runs really smoothly.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

looks very cool... wait until this technology catches on:






That will take gaming to the next level for sure!!

ohhh is anyone making 3D games for the new 3D televisions and monitors?


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup, this game is awesome. A definite GOTY candidate.

I'm playing a Dark Elf Destruct/Resto Mage and plowing through hours, 27 played.

Just finished the Mage Guild quest which gave me an awesome Robe,Mask and Necklace. I also just did the Companions questline which gave me the power to turn into a Werewolf on command!!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

This game is so realistic and pays so much attention to detail that it freaks me out, so I'm playing it really slowly. I got two hit killed several times by the frost trolls on the way up that mountain to the monestery... so I'm just running around doing side quests to level up. lol

So far when I see a dragon, I just run or F5. lol I feel like I'm nowhere near well equipped enough to take down a dragon by myself. =(

I'm such a wimp. 

I started a high elf and planning on making it destruction/restoration and maybe conjuration too.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> This game is so realistic and pays so much attention to detail that it freaks me out, so I'm playing it really slowly. I got two hit killed several times by the frost trolls on the way up that mountain to the monestery... so I'm just running around doing side quests to level up. lol
> 
> So far when I see a dragon, I just run or F5. lol I feel like I'm nowhere near well equipped enough to take down a dragon by myself. =(
> 
> ...


If the demos I've seen of Skyrim is any indication, the winning combination should still be Sneak + Marksmanship


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm playing as dark elf warrior with 2h (mostly greatswords) and even at lvl 11 there is no dragon i cannot slay. 

I must say that the game is great but in dire need of tweaking. I'm waiting for the patch 1.2.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive spent close to 30 hours and finished the main quest and the winterhold mages college and several other missions. I think 60 to 80 missions finished so far. I dunno, Oblivion was more epic. There are so many reasons to this. Skyrim is good but I just feel that Oblivion was more epic. Ive spent 300 hours in Oblivion. For Skyrim, I was sooooooooo disappointed by/after the ending, dont want to spoil it for anyone. I think after a few more hours I might return to apb. Ive spent a 1000 hours in that frikkin game


----------

